# Every game needs this



## tumorhead (Jan 13, 2013)

I made this:
[video=youtube;CjRy7mMv3zQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjRy7mMv3zQ[/video]

After reading this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mounted_archery

lol now I need to add some targets but I thought it was hilarious


----------



## RL420 (Jan 16, 2013)

haha thats sweet man.


----------



## tumorhead (Jan 17, 2013)

RL420 said:


> haha thats sweet man.


Thx, it's a lot of fun to dick around with the game engine. Right now I'm just making a little kids mobile game where you tame and ride 30 animals, in the past I've started a couple rpgs but never finished them...

Here's a couple monsters from a fps android hacknslash prototype I was working on, testing the slow motion toggle I was considering adding as a concussion blow effect: 
[video=youtube;ONcGGGN17kk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONcGGGN17kk&amp;list=UUuPUwB98LX-ir9PKx1aN6Mw&amp;index=28[/video]


----------

